#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Computer Science and Engineering Notes >  >  Timeout-Based Schemes for Deadlock Prevention in database management system free pdf

## amitsharma957

Another simple approach to deadlock handling is based on *lock timeouts*.  In this approach, a transaction that has requested a lock waits for at  most a specified amount of time. If the lock has not been granted within  that time, the transaction is said to time out, and it rolls itself  back and restarts.





  Similar Threads: Deadlock Handling in database management system free notes Log-Based Recovery in database management system free pdf notes Recovery from Deadlock in database management system free pdf Deadlock Detection in database management system free notes download Graph-Based Protocols in database management system free notes

----------

